# Excel highlights multiple cells



## Bostonluke (Feb 22, 2008)

I was editing info in Excel and suddenly, when I click on a cell, the two cells immediately below it are grabbed as well, for a total of three cells. I don't know how this happened and have poked around the Excel Otions (from the Office Button) looking for an answer and have closed the file and reopened it in the hopes that it might reset. No such luck. Does anyone know what I did to cause this and, more importantly, how to fix it? Much obliged.
Cheers,
P


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

It could be the F8 key has been pressed. Does the Status Bar show 'EXT' at bottom right? That means extend the selection - to remove that feature press F8 again.

Only thing I can think of for now.


----------

